# Udruga RODA > O Udruzi > Rodine podružnice - Rodine aktivnosti širom RH >  rodina bozicna zabava u splitu

## zrinka

srijeda 21.12. 18-20 sati, caffe marcello na bacvicama
simpatizeri udruge i djecica, pozvani ste pridruziti nam se

 :Smile: 

mozete upoznati splitske rode
cuti sto vas zanima o nasoj podruznici
i veseli docekati predstojece blagdane

narafski, da ne zaboravim, mozete kupiti rodine cestitke i rodine majice, a prihod od prodaje ide za rodin sos tel...

vidimo se  :Love:

----------


## lalah

Dižem

Splićanke, vidimo li se danas?  :Love:

----------


## zrinka

i splicanke, ako ste mislile donirati robicu ili potrebstine za onu mamu, za koju je nuna otvorila topic, mozete donijeti stvari an domjenak, skupljat cemo tamo

vidimo se  :Kiss:

----------


## zrinka

hvala svim curama s otvorenog foruma koje su nam se pridruzile, kao i svim splitskim rodama koje su bile....

malo smo se zabavili i najvaznije skupili smo stvari za curu i njenu bebu iz kastela...hvala nuni koja je akciju pokrenula i koja ce odnijeti stvari...

sretni blagdani!   :Love:

----------


## lalah

Da baš je bilo slatko
Pravi božićni parti

----------

